# utrucularia?



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Any chance it is Nitella flexilis? See:

http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_viewer.php?id=268

Bill


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

looks more like this http://www.plantgeek.net/plant-284.htm


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I would say it is definitely Utricularia. Probably Utricularia gibba (u-TRICK-u-LAIR-ee-a GIB-ba).


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's _Utricularia gibba_. Get rid of it while you still can before it gets intertwined with everything and wears out its welcome. Trust me. :sad:


----------

